# Prepping for touch-up paint?



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

I was getting ready to put a sealant on the snow blower this afternoon and noticed a few chipped areas on the bucket that have resulted in exposed metal.

I'm looking to order some touch-up paint, but I'm wondering, does there needs to be any specific prep work before applying? After application, do I need to do anything besides adding a coat of wax and sealant? If I come across a spot that has any amount of rust, I would assume I simply need to use a bit of sandpaper to get back to bare metal before applying the paint?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

After you sand away the rust, it would be advisable to prime it with something like Rustoleum Damp Proof Rusty Metal Primer. It is a good product, and readily available. Then you can paint it with the color paint.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd say you've pretty much got it. Clean it real good first.
I've become a big fan of this stuff.
ZEP-128-oz-Industrial-Purple-Degreaser
Add a few ounces to quart spray bottle and then add water. Just dont let it dry on the paint. Spray, soak for a bit, scrub and rinse.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Por 15 with a sponge brush or small roller leaves a finish that is very durable as long as you top coat it with the paint your finishing with since it is not UV stable. Make sure to wear gloves because if you get it on your hands it does not wash off very well even with paint thinner and if it dries on your hands it has to wear off.


----------

